# German Girlfriend Temporarily Work In Canada?



## crazylegsmurphy (May 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here, but perhaps you could help me come up with a solution to my current situation. 

A year ago, my girlfriend and I met at the Calgary Comic Expo. We hit it off and within a few months I hopped on a plane to visit her in Germany. After 90 days, we knew that this was going to work out fabulously and so I applied for an extended visa here in Germany. 

In August, my visa runs out and I must return to Canada. We've been discussing the possibility of her coming to Canada (Vancouver) to try it out for six months to a year. 

The problem is that we are having a lot of trouble figuring out the logistics of the whole thing. 

So, here are the questions we're currently facing.

1. Temporary work visa

My girlfriend is 32, and has two degrees in IT, and has worked for 10 years as a software trainer. She has no criminal record, and is in good health.

What options does she have for obtaining a temporary work visa?
How long would it take to obtain a work visa?



2. She would like to keep her flat here in Berlin just in case.

As we all know relationships can go south pretty quick. She understandably would like the option of keeping her flat here in Berlin, so if she has to, or chooses to come back she isn't starting from scratch. 

Her flat is also in a great location, and we would both like the option of perhaps living in both places eventually. 

What options does she have for keeping her flat, but working in Canada?


3. Taxes and Contracts

Because she has lived and worked in Germany her whole life, she has various contracts (life insurance, unemployment insurance, etc). She has talked to her financial advisor and has worked out that she can put some on hold, but must pay into others to keep them active. 

This will total about 350 Euros / monthly. We were wondering how others that do temporary work in other countries get around the issue of paying double taxes, losing contracts, and such.

If she is living in Canada, what options does she have for taxes? 
What advice would you give to her for making sure she keeps financially stable?


The hopes are that after 6 months to a year in Canada, she and I will have a very good idea of where we would like to call home. I'm personally not the most fond of Berlin, but she understands that making the choice to move to Canada permanently, or me moving here permanently can only be done best if we both experience each other's county.

We are hoping to figure out the best way to allow her the opportunity to experience my country, without destroying everything she's built up here, just in case things don't work out.

Any information you guys can provide would be hugely appreciated. We obviously want this relationship to continue, and are both dreading the thought of me leaving in August and being separated forever. 

Thanks so much,

CLM


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Hi Murph!

Just took a quick trip to Canada and I see that you've posted your query there, too. Good to have your bases covered. There seem to be quite a few people on the Canada Forum who are 'up' on visas, etc. including a moderator - Auld Yin.

Cheers!

MS


----------

